# Malaysian visa assistance



## Ghzanfar khan (Jan 27, 2016)

want to buy small cafe or Mini Mart in Malaysia I am living in abu dhbai, what is the procedure for doing small business in Malaysia and processing cost ? what visa and permits i need for doing that,,please help if you can provide basic info or any reliable links i can contact.


----------

